# Congrats to Modern Arnis Knife Instructors



## BRAM (Dec 30, 2002)

Tactical Knife Magazine has contacted Ralph Mroz , who is working on an article on the top 10 Knife Instructors of the times...
Well... three of those 10 are Modern Arnis insrtructors...
Hock, Kelly and myself are named in those 10...
Thats 30%..not bad for an art not openly known as a blade art...
We are noted for designing knives as well as teaching them...
Several of the others are Filipino stylists..such as
Janich, Tarani, Thompson, ...

Congrats to all 10..and of course congrats to my fellow Modern Arnisadors who round out those 10...

Professor used to say that steel was in the soul of Modern Arnis..

I personally am proud to be able to promote Modern Arnis through steel to various agencies here an abroad...especially over in Israel in her time of need..

Happy new year to you all...
be safe

Bram


Gee Dan.. I guess its OK That I'm the new Blade guy for MA 80...


----------



## Cthulhu (Dec 31, 2002)

Could you post the complete list of 10?

Cthulhu


----------



## Phil Elmore (Dec 31, 2002)

That's excellent, Bram.  I'm looking forward to the article.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Dec 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BRAM _
> *Gee Dan.. I guess its OK That I'm the new Blade guy for MA 80... *



Bram,
You were _never_ not okay.

Dan


----------



## BRAM (Dec 31, 2002)

There is no order or rank to these names..and yes..I'm sure other people are as qualified as those mentioned...OK I know there's other qualified peoples! And I know it's no offense nor insult that they aren't named..TACTICAL KNIVES had to start somewhere..
We all actively teach agencies the use of Edged tools to combat terrorism and criminial activity..and attacks on the agency personel...and for them to use to protect the public...

David James
Michael Janich
Kelly Worden
Hock Hochheim
Bob Kasper
Jim Keating
Lynn Thompson
Steve Tarani
Bram Frank.....

hmm that's 9..gads I can't remember the 10th...AAAUUUGGGHHHH


----------



## Rocky (Dec 31, 2002)

Hey Bram its Rocky<

Congrats, on the knife listing, laying low and just working hard real pays off. Good Job!

Happy New year all!!

Rocky


----------



## wvhs1980 (Dec 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BRAM _
> *Professor used to say that steel was in the soul of Modern Arnis..*



Every now and again he'd really bring out the "sword sense." That was something. Mostly it was stick with some edge sensitivty, which is one way steel was in the heart of the art, but once and while he'd get going about the sword (or knife).


----------



## dearnis.com (Dec 31, 2002)

Congrats guys.


----------



## Cebu West (Jan 1, 2003)

Bram

Congratulations on making the list and also for helping make people aware of the blade work associated with Modren Arnis. We are often just thought of as stick fighters while our empty hand and blade work get overlooked. Well done!

Dan

I'm not sure if you guys were sharing an inside joke between yourselves or whether Bram is really associated with your organization or not. If so please tell us more about your association together. 
If this is the case Congratulations to you for bringing a quality blade instructor into your organization. He would be a great asset to your group.

SAL


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jan 2, 2003)

Sal,
Bram and I are old buds from way back.  I played a part in his getting into the Filipino martial arts although I didn't know it at the time.  I like his knife work.  It is devoid of the complexities I have seen in others and aligns well with what I have been taught in Modern Arnis.  I am not a "blader" at heart so I am interested in straight to the point blade work.  I am a single stick man.  Bram, Tim and Kelly have much more interest in the blade than I do.  Bram and I are not "officially" associated as in any kind of organization.  We are, however, close and are unalloyed supporters of the others work.  His guntiing knife is a portion of the symbol design I use for the Modern Arnis 80 logo.  Bram has also shared with me tons of Filipino martial arts info over the years and grants me far more respect than I figure from a peer.

That's the short reply.

Yours,
Dan

PS - I steal his knife work.


----------



## BRAM (Jan 2, 2003)

Sal:
Dan or Super Dan as I used to know him was one of the reasons I got into Arnis..
OK, him and Fred King..Dan gets excited about things and talks and demos..its a thing out of the past...
and what he said and did intrigued me..
My copy of Dans old book is crushed, folded, underlined, highlighted...used and reread..
I've known Dan for a long time...he's taught @ my old school, stayed over @ my house..taught me..beat me up...you know all the good things..
He even has let me throw knife stuff @ him all these years...
And he carries a Gunting..How cool...
Dan honored me by asking if I'd be an Advisor? Director ? of knife with Modern Arnis 80..For me that's a cool thing..
I like sharing knife..I LOVE Slice n dice....
I have my own group to reprresent Modern Arnis but several Modern Arnis groups have asked if I'd be willing to share Modern Arnis Knife with them...
That's what its about..Each of us sharing what Professor taught or showed each of us...

Of the group that actually learned from Professor Presas, there wre only a few of us that actualy did knife..
Datu Shishir Inocalla always did Balisong..He used to teach it at the camps.
Datu Kelly Worden always sliced and diced...from day one..
Hes stated that Professor Called him the Senior Blade Master..
Datu Tim Hartmann has always been into knife..
Hock has always been into knife and GM Ernesto Presas gave him a title..
WOW..three Datus, a senior BB and little ole me...
Professor used to call me "the Man with the Knife"....
anyways we've all taught knife on the Professor's floor...with his permission..
sometimes @ the camps, sometimes @ seminars..
that's what makes us different from others who say they learned some knife stuff from the Professor...


Its just nice that three of us that stood alone with blades in our hands will be recognised...
And theres no question that what we do is Modern Arnis with a knife...

As time goes on I hope that more Modern Arnisadors will move over to the blade..be it knife, bolo or Espada y Daga...
to see what Professor meant when he used to say..
"See he moves and he is cut! it is over!, You cut him!"
"you must watch out for the sharp! It will cut you!"


ooops I got carried away..
sorry..a bit off topic..

Bram


----------



## Cebu West (Jan 2, 2003)

Dan + Bram

Thanks for the update and for sharing some of the history of your friendship. It helps others to know a little more about both of you.

SAL    :asian:


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jan 3, 2003)

Well Folks,
Now you know.  If anyone is upset about Bram in any way, shape or form, you ultimately have me to blame for introducing him to the world of Modern Arnis.  Hee hee hee.  :rofl: 

Yours,
Dan


----------



## BRAM (Jan 3, 2003)

Thats right..its all Dan's fault!!!
Bad Dan..Bad!_


----------



## Phil Elmore (Jan 8, 2003)

Bram,

Did you ever determine who the tenth person on the list was?


----------



## BRAM (Jan 8, 2003)

I have no idea...On my list I count 9 names..I thought i missed one..I'm sure THEY ( the magazine) know who it is..but I don't...I can think of a few people I'd put on the list..IMHO of course...
for example:
Graciela Casillas-Boggs
Ron Balicki
Chris Sayoc 
Richie Ryan
Cliff Stewart

OK got to go..

be safe

Bram


----------

